# Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid $10 at Walmart



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Just fyi.... they have it on dvd. For $10 at wally world. Glad I picked this one up, id been meaning to for a long time.


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

Keep ya eye out. They get good ones like it every once in a while for that price or less. Ya just gotta dig for em usually.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I've been finding a lot of those Wally-world bargain bin prices on Amazon. I always take advantage of the free super saver shipping when it's over $25. It's not the fastest way of getting to your door, but I'm never in that big a hurry.


----------

